# Stowe: 10-14-06



## awf170 (Oct 9, 2006)

Oh, yes!  It will snow friday night.  Who's in?


----------



## andyzee (Oct 9, 2006)

Meeting time and place?


----------



## awf170 (Oct 9, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Meeting time and place?


 

Not quite sure.  I visiting UVM at some time that day.  So I have really no idea.  I'm not kidding about this.  It will snow and I will ski.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 9, 2006)

yea, definitely looks like snow for the higher peaks in the region later this week. i am still waiting for two days out to hear more specifics before getting excited and heading to the shop to pick up my gear early. if it happens, i may head somewhere after work depending on who gets the jackpot. it will need to be a 4k peak likely.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 9, 2006)

Not to rain on the parade, but *these guys* say that while it will probably snow, it won't be a significant amount.    But it's coming!!!


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 9, 2006)

most weather forecasters report for the valleys, even eye on the sky doesn't generally go into much detail for higher peaks forecasts. other sources on the net such as the straight poop from the NWS folks, scott on skivtl/fto, and the easternwx forums are great sources for micro forecast predictions that dial into upper elevation forecasts. i doubt it will be a significant amount either, but i wouldn't even take eye on the sky's word for upper elevation snow fall predictions.


----------



## salida (Oct 9, 2006)

I was thinking of making an early morning ascent of Sugarbush North... Alot higher up than the skiable stuff on Mansfield, plus with little to no snow you want to ski down some grass, not mansfields summit rocks...

-porter


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 10, 2006)

But then again, you only need an inch or two to ski, so I would think that is in the cards...


----------



## awf170 (Oct 10, 2006)

thetrailboss said:


> Not to rain on the parade, but *these guys* say that while it will probably snow, it won't be a significant amount.  But it's coming!!!


 
Uplift, trailboss, uplift.  



salida said:


> I was thinking of making an early morning ascent of Sugarbush North... Alot higher up than the skiable stuff on Mansfield, plus with little to no snow you want to ski down some grass, not mansfields summit rocks...
> 
> -porter


 
Yeah, its higher.  But it is also a longer hike.  I was thinking the run under the gondi, not summit stuff.  The gondi line is a pretty easy hike and I assume it is very grassy.  Also probably a perfect pitch, enough to actually move, not steep enough that you really have to dig in on turns, and hence destroy your skis.


----------



## salida (Oct 10, 2006)

awf170 said:


> Uplift, trailboss, uplift.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, its higher. But it is also a longer hike. I was thinking the run under the gondi, not summit stuff. The gondi line is a pretty easy hike and I assume it is very grassy. Also probably a perfect pitch, enough to actually move, not steep enough that you really have to dig in on turns, and hence destroy your skis.


 

Do what you wish... SB North is not that far, did it three weeks ago in an hour and fifteen... if thats to far for some good snow, then by goodness, go to stowe and good luck!

-porter


----------



## awf170 (Oct 11, 2006)

salida said:


> Do what you wish... SB North is not that far, did it three weeks ago in an hour and fifteen... if thats to far for some good snow, then by goodness, go to stowe and good luck!
> 
> -porter


 

Hmmm.... doesn't sound too bad.  Whats the base elavation difference?  Probably around the same right?  "Good snow", thats a relative term right? :razz:


----------



## salida (Oct 11, 2006)

awf170 said:


> Hmmm.... doesn't sound too bad.  Whats the base elavation difference?  Probably around the same right?  "Good snow", thats a relative term right? :razz:



Good snow is any snow in October...!!

Either way, its not to much of a hike!  However, the weather is looking less encouraging as of right now.  Last week in October looks super cold though, thats good news!


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 11, 2006)

salida said:


> However, the weather is looking less encouraging as of right now.  Last week in October looks super cold though, thats good news!


yea, i have been skeptical of this week and it seems my skepticsm was well warrented. i can have the gear ready to go if this weeken fires something up, but i already am looking forward to next week's low temps.


----------

